# Great Spring Break Fishing



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Spring Break is here and weâ€™re having a great time. Customers have been keeping their rods bent catching drum, sheepshead, bull reds, pompano and whiting.

Iâ€™ve got a few morning and afternoon spots still a available. Give me a call and letâ€™s go catch some fish.

Like and share us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides to stay up to date on what weâ€™re catching.

You can also follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd.

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

We had another great day today. Even ran into the wardens from Lone Star law who stopped to take pictures with the kids.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Spring break sheepshead fishing is going strong. Weâ€™ve been having a blast.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Capt LG Boyd said:


> Spring break sheepshead fishing is going strong. Weâ€™ve been having a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two more great trips today. Iâ€™ve got a couple spots available. Give me a call. 409-770-3567














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

